# Sticky  50 Post rule lifted on Wanted threads



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi,
We have removed the 50 post limit on people posting "Wanted" threads.

However we urge caution form all users when responding to replies in this section especially from newbies. One reason we had the rule was to stop people seeing a wanted ad and using it as an opportunity to scam you by offering you what you need, taking your money, and never sending the item.

However we have a large number or registrations from people needing parts and it can only help existing users who are selling items, to move them on.

So, please bi vigilant and remember, if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is.

Admin


----------



## vankitcars (Sep 29, 2014)

Why cant I post them?


----------



## bessas (Jan 23, 2011)

Wanted used upgraded cams for r33 gtr


----------



## nasmith2002 (Jan 25, 2018)

Mookistar said:


> Hi,
> We have removed the 50 post limit on people posting "Wanted" threads.
> 
> However we urge caution form all users when responding to replies in this section especially from newbies. One reason we had the rule was to stop people seeing a wanted ad and using it as an opportunity to scam you by offering you what you need, taking your money, and never sending the item.
> ...





Please lift the rule on sending PM too as i need to buy something from a member on here but he cant PM me for details


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Given that the forum is generally lacking users and part selling is a big attraction should you also lift from the parts section?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

nasmith2002 said:


> Please lift the rule on sending PM too as i need to buy something from a member on here but he cant PM me for details


You've only got to get to 15 posts and then you can send PM's. The rule is there to stop spambots and unsolicited PMs from new users so it does serve a purpose.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

David said:


> Given that the forum is generally lacking users and part selling is a big attraction should you also lift from the parts section?


the rule is to protect people from scammers


----------



## nasmith2002 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol so this means im half way there lol, just need to thing of another handfull of things i want to say to everyone lol.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

nasmith2002 said:


> lol so this means im half way there lol, just need to thing of another handfull of things i want to say to everyone lol.


Try the spammers favourites of 'nice car' or 'wicked' and you'll soon be there.


----------

